# ProTipster.com - Winners United



## ProTipster (Feb 11, 2015)

*ProTipster.com *is an information trade platform for the sports betting community.

The idea is to provide a *simple*, but effective portal that connects those who are seeking for information and those who are willing to share it. Check free picks and paid ones, either pre-game or live at ProTipster.
The leaderboard will help you to find best tipsters or meet a rival to compete with. Simple design is created to give you the best user experience. No advertisement or anything else, that might bother you.
As for now we support soccer, basketball and tennis, but plan to add more in the near future.

At our platform you can:

*VIEW *– View free and paid betting picks. All listed under a single page, simplest than ever - not just pre-game, but also live picks - ProTipster helps you get the best advice.

*POST* - Post your own picks and build up a profile with great statistics. Post both pre-game and live picks with the most user-friendly interface and decide if they are free or paid.

*TRADE *- Sell your picks at your own price or buy picks of other ProTipsters one by one - no monthly subscriptions or advanced payments to tipsters, just like information trading should be.

Join winners for free at ProTipster.com


----------



## ProTipster (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Everybody!

We're going through some rapid expansion here at ProTipster.com and we wanted you to join in the fun.

There are more tipsters (and tips) than ever before to choose from. We've been working hard at tweaking algorithms to make sure it's easier to find tips from the best tipsters and we want you to take advantage of that.

We're also in the process of rolling out new FREE-TO-ENTER tournaments for CASH PRIZES over the next month. No complex rules, no crazy eligibility requirements - just post tips and join in the fun.

Now in three languages (English, Polska and Türkçe) with six sports (Soccer, Basketball, Tennis, Baseball, Ice Hockey and Football), we're better than ever and still growing.

Come join Winners United at ProTipster.com


----------

